# Babel



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://ia.ec.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/72/25/31/10m.jpg[/img]I sat through what ended up being 2.5 hours of misery last night and watched this movie. I don't why, but I just can't get into to films like this, but they are apparently becoming more and more popular. What I don't understand is how I kept sitting through the movie. For some reason I didn't want to get up, although at the same time I thought I was being bored... I don't know, maybe it was not as bad as I am thinking it was. :dontknow:

Babel is about four families from different cultures. A married couple from American on a tour in Morocco, a family (mostly two young boys) who live in Morocco, a Mexican nanny who is an illegal immigrant and babysits the two young children of the American couple... and lastly a Japanese girl whose father gives a rifle to a Moroccan hunting guide who in turn sells the rifle to the Moroccan family and one of the young boys ends up shooting at the tour bus and hitting the American girl in the neck. 

Of course the movie is a constant rotation of the stories throughout. You see one story and then the next one picks up from the point of the beginning of the previous story until they cycle again. :dizzy: 

I can see how the Americans, the Moroccan family and the Japanese family all tie together via the rifle. The nanny really didn't fit though... her visiting Mexico to see her son get married had nothing to do with the rifle which connected the other three families, and that particular part of the movie was wasted time for me. Her connection was obviously babysitting the children of the American family. I suppose part of her story with the children towards the end did fit in better with the overall movie. 

Although the Japanese girls father was connected because he gave the rifle to the Moroccan hunting guide, there was really no story on him... it was all about his daughter who was looking for sex. That story was seriously out of place and rather silly to me. 


*Spoiler* 



I can see how this movie could have ultimately turned out a disaster for the American husband (Brad Pitt)... had he lost his wife and kids.




I know there are probably several people out there who like this type of movie, but for me it was a mess. While it was interesting to see the lives of varying cultures, had I wanted to see that, I could watch National Geographic channel. I'm still baffled at what kept me seated. I suppose maybe it was wanting to know how it all ended. :huh: Anyway, this one is worse than Crash and I'm going to try to stay away from renting anymore movies like this.

:2stars:


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess you can blame Crash. Sometimes this type of movie is good, but other times it is too much effort to follow them. :snoring: I guess I have to be in the mood... thanks for the heads up review.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Think I will pass on this one until it hits the premiums, have heard to many horror stories


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I watched this last night,... I agree, it was disjointed or something. While this is far from a bad film, the story was not very good,...I'm with Sonnie, the Japanese girl and nanny really had no place in this film. Technically this was some good movie making but would have been better (IMO) if the whole nanny angle was left out. More about the Japanese girl's father and how this event affected the Moroccan family would have made for a better story.

Showing tonight,...... Casino Royale


----------

